# CAJAMARCA, ciudad y paisajes



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Holas, weno creo q esta linda ciudad no se ha visto mucho en el foro asi q les pongo unas cuantas fotos sacadas de internet.

Altitud : 2740 m.s.n.m

*Esta ciudad, ubicada en los andes norteños del Perú, ha sido testigo de importantes momentos históricos del Perú. Aquí el conquistador español Pizarro luego de luchar con las huestes incas, toma prisionero al Inca Atahualpa, y posteriormente lo ejecuto. Cuenta la historia que Pizarro solicito un importante rescate para poder dejar libre al Inca, quien prometió llenar dos cuartos de con oro y dos con plata. Para cumplir con el acuerdo numerosos tesoros de diferentes partes del imperio incaico fueron movilizados a Cajamarca que finalmente no se cumplió. En esta ciudad se puede encontrar un recinto conocido como el Cuarto del Recate, aquel que prometiera Atahualpa llenar.*

*La ciudad cuenta con bellas iglesias, conventos, y mansiones coloniales y está rodeada una pintoresca y atractiva campiña. Cajamarca es conocida por su ganadería y la alta calidad de sus productos lácteos. * 



*Valle cajamarquino * 










*San Francisco * 

De estilo barroco plateresco, la Iglesia de San Francisco se encuentra ubicada en la plaza de armas de la ciudad de Cajamarca. Al igual que su hermana de Lima, esta iglesia conserva las catacumbas y las instalaciones del convento de la orden.















































*Iglesia de la recoleta* (si no me equivoco)

















































































































































*Baños del Inca*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, las fotos de los paisajes son muy bien logradas, lindo trhead


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué hermosos son los paisajes de la campiña cajamarquina, como se ve en las fotos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a349/claudia_ov18/26152350.jpg

esta foto me gusta mas se ve impresionante cuanto a crecido cajamarca falta poco para que se una con baños del inca!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bravo !!!!!!


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos, yo recorrí esos sitios, lástima que la carretera por los baños del Inca no esta en buenas condiciones.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu que lindo Cajamraca. Se parece un poco a las ciudades colombianas solo que sin los edificios. Bueno además de las torres que le darían un poco de modernidad, creo que a la ciudad también le vendría bien mejorar su aereopuerto.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si, me gusto muchisimo su campiña es muy hermosa. Cuando fuimos a Porcon, a ver caballos, vacas y otro animales, estaban haciendo el manjarblanco y el olor riquisimo que salía de los tremendos ollones, uhmm que delicia, la ciudad tambien es bonita y se esta desarrollando bastante rapido. Yo me quede en ese hotel que salío en la quinceava foto, La Posada del Marquez creo que se llamaba, muy lindo todo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras muy buenas fotos, las iglesias muy bonitas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermoso Cajamarca y muy lindas las fotos y como dijo Alibiza muy rico el manjar blanco sobre todo cuando lo hacen en frente tuyo. Huele ricooo.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

linda ciudad, el centro esta muy bien, hay buenos restaurantes y hoteles. lo unico que no me gusto es que hay un rioachuelo por ahi lleno de basura, una limpiada no estaria de mas.
por otra parte hay chicas muy guapas por ahi


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que lindo thread, gracias x compartir las fotos Claudia.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Me encanta Cajaxamarca. Grandiosa.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cajamarca es una ciudad HERMOSA...la considero mi segunda ciudad, ya que la mayor parte de mi famlia viene de aqui.....cada vez que me voy a Peru me doy mi vuelta por ahi, para conocer algo nuevo o para visitar a mi familia....y a la gente amable de Cajamarca.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q chvre se ve Caxamarca, Clau te pasaste!!! :applause:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Claudia. Me gustaron especialmente las vistas panorámicas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si, estan lindas las fotos panoramicas de cajamarca  y es agradable ver su campiña.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buen thread, las fotos de Cajamarca son excelentes. Tanto la ciudad como su campiña son unos de los lugares más bellos del Perú.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cajamarca es una hermosisima ciudad que tuve el gusto de ir nosecuantas veces en mi vida.........bueno, mis abuelos eran de ahi.............buen thread !!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Que bella ciudad y que hermosos paisajes la rodean, llega a dar envidia, un beso.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Espectaculares fotos!!


----------



## Ceternium (Apr 28, 2008)

Bueno antes de comenzar a postear fotografías del centro histórico de la ciudad de Cajamarca, entre otras cosas... Y a sugerencia de unos [email protected] tuve a bien presentarles algunas cosas que se puede hacer con un poco de imaginación, perseverancia e ingenio... he aqui algunas viviendas de algunos [email protected] ubicadas en los alrededores de la ciudad... .simplente una Arquitectura Paisajística, extraordinaria... y un bonito lugar para alejarse del bullicio de la ciudad, y descanzar en la comodidad de la naturaleza... Bueno sin mucho palabreo ahi les va... Saludos...

Arrancamos con el Puruaycito































































































































Un agradecimiento muy cordial al que en alguna oportunidad fue mi docente en la Universidad... al Ing. Cesar Arana por el pase a su casa de campo... Saludos


----------

